# 2005 Altima wont start when sitting in hot for all day



## quixmac (Feb 25, 2014)

My 2005 Altima wont start after sitting all day in hot parking lot. I live in Florida.
Car cranks for 3-4 seconds and wont start sometimes. 
Today it took 3 tries of cranking before car started.
It cranks strong so I dont think it is starter.
It starts normally in the morning. It looks like sitting on the parking lot for many hours in hot air makes it not to start.
I did change battery and spark plugs last week. This did not change anything.
Please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there is no spark, I would replace the cam and crank position sensors. I would get the "recall kit" from Nissan that includes both sensors; the sensors look alike, but the one with the white paint dot is the cranks sensor. The cam sensor is easy to replace; the crank sensor is a major pain in the tail, even if you have access to a lift, unless you are a double-jointed with eyes on the ends of your fingers!


----------



## quixmac (Feb 25, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> If there is no spark, I would replace the cam and crank position sensors. I would get the "recall kit" from Nissan that includes both sensors; the sensors look alike, but the one with the white paint dot is the cranks sensor. The cam sensor is easy to replace; the crank sensor is a major pain in the tail, even if you have access to a lift, unless you are a double-jointed with eyes on the ends of your fingers!



Thank you. Car does not start Only when its very hot outside. Even then, after 2 cranks it starts, so I can't really test if there's no spark at that time. 
I did replace cranks sensor myself 3 years ago, cause car would not start, but I got error message at that time indicating bad sensor. This time no errors so I'm not sure is this would help. Did you have same problem?
Where can I find that "recall kit"? Can you post a link to it?
Maybe I have to replace both sensors even though there are no errors.
At the same time I hate to replace something that is not broke or there is no error evidence that it really is.


----------



## quixmac (Feb 25, 2014)

I just wanted to add that there's a good video on you tube how to change the sensor.





I did that years ago but without a camera and it took me more then 2 hours.
I want to mention that I went to a mechanic and he could not do it because hes hands were too fat. I did it though.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The sensor kit was Nissan #*23731-6N225*


----------



## quixmac (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you.
Did you get this kit from Nissan or Amazon or other store?
If you had this problem, did replacing sensors fix it for good?
Thank you for the parts number.
Maciej


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a former Nissan Master Technician. I've worked on a number of cars with similar problems. In most start-up issues with the QR25DE engines, the cam or crank sensor is often at fault, even if there are no stored codes for those items. Obviously, I can't "guarantee" it'll fix your specific problem, but it is a common failure. Aftermarket sensors have shown to be highly unreliable. I recommend only Nissan cam and crank sensors, or at least sensors by the OEM suppliers, Hitachi and Mitsubishi. The kit is available from Nissan. It has both sensors at a lesser cost than buying them individually. The sensors were recalled on some Altimas and Sentras and this kit was used in that recall. I usually find good prices on Nissan parts at 1stAAANissanParts.com.


----------



## quixmac (Feb 25, 2014)

That is very helpful.
I will change both of them then.
I really appreciate your detailed reply.
Thank you very much.
Maciek


----------



## quixmac (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for your help.
I did replace both sensors and my car starts like new now.
No more hesitation. 
I also found that is you remove engine plastic cover you can easily see crankshaft sensor. Originally, 3 year ago it took me 3 hrs to do it. Last weekend it took me 15 min.
Check this out: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDdPeYNUswk&feature=youtu.be


----------

